# Dumb Questions



## Zoran (Mar 8, 2002)

I hate telling non-martial artists that I'm a Martial Artist and especially that I'm a black belt. And the main reason is...."DUMB QUESTIONS"

I'm sure some of you have heard this one, "Did you have to register your hands as a lethal weapon?"

My Favorite was when I came to visit my instructor during the day at his school. When I came in, he was speaking with a prospective student and when my intructor saw me, he immediatetly introduced me as one of his students and walked away. I was a little perplexed by the quick departure, until I spent about 2 minutes with this person. He began asking me some of the strangest questions. I was really looking for an exit at that point. One didn't come up until he asked, "what belt are you?" I replied, "Black Belt". His response, "Wow...does that mean you have a license to kill?". I was thinking at that point I wish I did, then I adlibed my reply, "I did, but they took it away from me", as I pretended to have a nervous eye twitch. I was shocked that he actually took me seriously as he replied "Wow". I told him that my master has to teach me some secret techniques in private. So he left.

As he was leaving, I walked up to my intructor and told him that if it wasn't for the fact that I knew for sure he could kick my but, I'd hit him. He just laughed and said, "I knew you would appreciate it". So I told my intructor, "Don't worry, I told him to come back in an hour, as you would be available then". You know, it was the only time I saw fear in his eyes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2002)

:rofl:   That was good..

:cheers:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally Posted By: Zoran_
> I'm sure some of you have heard this one, "Did you have to register your hands as a lethal weapon?"



Does anyone know the origin of this Urban Legend?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 8, 2002)

lol i know it started a long damn time ago lol like back in the 60's or 70's where or who i have no idea it probably came from a movie like most martial arts myths


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 8, 2002)

Came from the military. MP's wanted to know if they had MA experience as they felt they might be harder to drag back to base. So they made them register. Then it blew out of proportion.

"My favourite question on the phone was, "My friend says he can shoot death lightning and I'm getting a little worried. Can you teach me how to do that?"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2002)

Personally, I'd recomend a heavy bean diet, combined with lighter tricks..

Oh wait..you said lightning, not fireballs..

never mind.


----------



## Zoran (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Came from the military. MP's wanted to know if they had MA experience as they felt they might be harder to drag back to base. So they made them register. Then it blew out of proportion.
> *



I think what made it well known is some of the schools in the 60's and 70's used to use this as a marketing scam. Some schools went so far as to take your finger prints and say it was being sent to the FBI to register you as a deadly weapon. Then they would give you a bogas ID card. I'm sure some people had to have that card surgically removed from an orifice, after showing it to the wrong person.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2002)

Would that be a "card-endectimy?'


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Would that be a "card-endectimy?'
> 
> *



PAPER CUTS HURT


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zoran _
> 
> *
> 
> I think what made it well known is some of the schools in the 60's and 70's used to use this as a marketing scam. Some schools went so far as to take your finger prints and say it was being sent to the FBI to register you as a deadly weapon. Then they would give you a bogas ID card. I'm sure some people had to have that card surgically removed from an orifice, after showing it to the wrong person. *



Hey don't think it stopped. It just went overseas. I was talking to a girl that had trained in TKD, here in Australia, and as well as having a Two year guaranteed black belt, she had to pay A$50.00 to register herself as a lethal weapon. That was from day one!

In the end she left after around 6 months as the instructors hands were doing more than just martial arts around her.

This all happened, early '90s
--Dave


----------



## Zoran (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Hey what can I say, we're trend setters.:supcool:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 5, 2002)

> "I did, but they took it away from me"



I've only had to answer that question once and I think I made some smart comment smiliar to that one. 


:asian:


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

That ones a real Dumbest joke i've ever heard! lol 
 :ticked: 

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Not Joke, i meant Question! :EG:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 31, 2002)

Those that ask ...

"Can you teach me to:

Kill some one?

To float / fly?

To glide over the floor without walking?

To dodge Bullets?

etc., ..., . "

This and many others I have heard and I am sure
many of you have heard as well.


 


Rich


----------

